# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  2010 TV Preview: 'Call Girl 3'

## Perdita

This time last year, we previewed the third season of Secret Diary Of A Call Girl - but after some scheduling changes at ITV2, it turned out we'd got a bit ahead of ourselves. A whole year ahead of ourselves! But now season three is just around the corner so the time is right to wonder what's in store for Belle et al this time. Will she ever get together with Ben? Ahead of its much-anticipated premiere, we got on the phone to Iddo Goldberg - aka Belle's best bud Ben - to find out what's in store for the on/off lovers.

Does series three pick up right where series two left off?
"Pretty much. Belle's relationship with Alex, and my relationship with Vanessa, was a bit of a disaster. He was thinking he could make things with her when he wasn't really into her - and that's a recipe for disaster! I think series three for Ben is all about fun - he's a single man who's out and about. He gets himself into a lot of trouble."

What's Belle and Ben's relationship like this time?
"I think it's slightly trickier throughout the series. As much as they want to be there for each other, there are those underlying issues. When they need to be supportive, they are. But Ben can't be as supportive as he wants to be sometimes."

Is there another love interest for Ben this time?
"Yeah - there's a couple. And one is a lot closer to home than one would think! It gets dangerous."

We know that Belle's writing another book this series. How does Ben feel about that?
"There's a big part of him pushing her to do it in the first place. He's helping her channel her experiences into something like this. But, of course, if you try to do something nice, it slaps you on the ****! Through the process of her writing the book, it gets on his nerves because there are certain people involved that he doesn't like."

Such as Belle's editor! What sort of character is he?
"There's a maturity to him. You want to know who's looking after you and when that happens, you might end up giving too much of yourself away to someone. And I think that's something that Ben can see. I think it's tough for Ben."

Will Ben be featuring in Belle's second book?
"Yes he will be. She gives him a dodgy name that he doesn't like - she calls him Jeremy!"

Does this series wrap things up nicely? Or does it leave it open for a possible fourth run?
"It definitely leaves it open. It deals with some issues, but it's left open. I'm up for a fourth series though! With the real Belle being outed - she's come out and she's public - that would be an interesting storyline for the fourth."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/tubet...ll-girl-3.html

----------


## Perdita

Billie Piper reportedly insists that a body double is used for scenes that focus on her feet.

The Secret Diary Of A Call Girl star said that looking at her toes makes her want to cry.

"They're vulgar and my least favourite thing in the world," the 27-year-old said.

Piper, who gave birth to her son Winston 15 months ago, added that it has been fun to return to her role as Belle de Jour on the ITV2 series. According to the Sunday Mirror, she said: "The series is naughty and suggestive and I loved it! We combine food with sex.

"It is shocking at times, but it was fun to film."

Secret Diary Of A Call Girl returns on January 28.

DS

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2010)

----------

